# Treat dispensing toys



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I use a Buster Cube to feed Alvin at least one of his meals a day. He loves it and I love that it makes meal time more interesting, but he's gotten too good at it. He can empty the thing in under ten minutes, even on it's toughest setting.

How do other kibble dispensing toys stack up? Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I love the everlasting fun ball. We don't use it for food anymore, but it's harder to work than the cube, but more fun to chew on.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

That hole looks pretty big. It works okay with little kibbles?


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

You can get the smaller ball. That would probably work. I'm not sure if you use a "small bites" formula. Here's a picture. There are little 'nubs" inside the hole to make it harder.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Naw, just regular kibbles, but the hole still seemed rather large. I see how those little nubs would help, though.

Thanks!

Got anything else?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

We just use the kong, and stuff it full.. Not sure if that'd work with kibble though..we usually put a couple treats in, so that they don't budge, then put a bit of the stuff'n peanut butter on top..and gizmo goes at it for hours.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

We use a few different ones...

Our favourite is the "tricky treats" ball, but like you, it has gotten too easy for Libby.

The tug-a-jug is too hard.

We have a couple others, one is shaped like a flying saucer and made by the same company that makes the squirrel dudes. It is great, but doesn't hold much food. Another is shaped like a molecule, and is also a bit too easy, but it's small and we use it for travelling.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I "tested" a Buster Cube that my SIL had and Kim emptied it in under 3 minutes on her first shot. Didn't bother buying one.

They have a Tug-a-Jug but it's way too easy...Webster's gotten it well under 10 minutes, Kim's well under 5.

They have this plastic ball that has like a spiral inside so the food pieces have to work their way through the ball bit by bit. Kim cheats because she figured out how to unscrew it, but it takes Webster a little while to do. Trouble is I don't know what it's called because we were given it by an old coworker who gave up his dog...

Nothing beats a Kong full of something wet frozen solid through. I used to plug the end of Kongs w/ peanut butter and pack them with yogurt/pumpkin-coated kibble then fill the full Kong with water and freeze them so the kibble would swell inside and pack really really tight. Lifesaver when Kim was a teen in an apartment lol.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Alvin has zero interest in a Kong. While the Buster Cube is definitely too easy for him, I think he find the Kong worthlessly challenging. He'll lick the easy stuff off the outside and then go take a nap.

He still loves his Buster Cube, I'd just like to offer a different challenge. Maybe I'll keep it and buy one other treat dispensing toy and just start switching them up at dinnertime so that he has to adjust to their different styles.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

I just responded to another thread that was talking about treat-dispensing toys as well, but I'll write it here, too.
My neighbor has the everlasting fun ball and it works great for them. I bought one for my next dog. They have that on dog.com at the link that FourIsCompany posted. There's also this other one that looks like a lot of fun:
http://www.dog.com/item/paw-zzle-ball---10-inch/
It has a ball within a ball, and the inner one dispenses treats. I don't own it so I can't recommend it, but the reviewers seem to like it a lot.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> He still loves his Buster Cube, I'd just like to offer a different challenge. Maybe I'll keep it and buy one other treat dispensing toy and just start switching them up at dinnertime so that he has to adjust to their different styles.


I don't remember exactly how the buster cube is configured, but if there's a large size kibble of the same thing you feel, you could try that to make it a bit more challenging...larger pieces are more difficult on a lot of those toys.


----------



## naturegeek (Feb 13, 2008)

Roxy likes the Leo http://www.caninegenius.com/

I jammed her antler in it once and surprisingly she really liked that- I think she had been having a hard time holding it up to gnaw on or something. Kibble and hot dog bits work great and keep her busy quite a while.

We have a tricky treat too. Say "kibble ball" around here and you will have a fast friend.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Brutus loves the tug-a-jug. Takes him a couple of hours to empty it. He's not the smartest dog though.


----------



## Skeeski (Feb 4, 2007)

naturegeek said:


> Roxy likes the Leo http://www.caninegenius.com/
> 
> I jammed her antler in it once and surprisingly she really liked that- I think she had been having a hard time holding it up to gnaw on or something. Kibble and hot dog bits work great and keep her busy quite a while.
> 
> We have a tricky treat too. Say "kibble ball" around here and you will have a fast friend.


I'm going to second the "Leo" our dogs love theirs. Stuff the lower part with kibble and the long part with peanut butter and they're set for the evening.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm reviving this thread because I'm ready to purchase one of these toys. I'm sick of meals disappearing in under a minute and I'm scared of bloat!

Here are my requirements:

Must fit 1 cup of kibble - regular size, not small bites.
Must be easy to fill. Unless she's getting her tongue in it, cleaning won't be a big deal because it's only taking dry food.
Must be relatively quiet on a hard floor, but will probably be taken outside, too. 
Must be relatively comfortable to chew on.
The more challenging, the better. I guarantee there will be no giving up.

So...any suggestions? Looking through these I'm thinking maybe Everlasting Fun Ball? Would the small size (2.75 inch diameter) fit a cup of kibble?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

In doing some research, I have found that the Omega Tricky Treat Ball comes at least a little more highly recommended than the Everlasting Fun Ball. Overall, reviewers say it lasts about 20 minutes, even for driven dogs.

I still haven't actually made a purchase, though, so I don't know.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

The Chill Pill might work. It's hard to get open and the holes in the end prevent the kibble from falling out too easily. Holds about 1/2-3/4 of a cup of large kibble. Not sure how much of the small.

http://www.poshpuppyboutique.com/product_p/lt-sw148cs.htm


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

The chill pill looks good, but after reading about it, I decided against it. The website says the dog is supposed to learn how to open it, and I definitely don't want my dog hitting the jackpot - just getting one or two kibbles out at a time steadily for as long as it lasts. I also found a review on that one from a very unhappy customer that said her pointer chewed it to bits in minutes: http://www.viewpoints.com/Loopies-Toys-Loopies-Rubber-Chill-Pill-review-664b0. Uh, no thanks, not at that price.

Looked up the Tricky Treats ball yesterday and thought it was hard plastic. On second look, it's actually made of vinyl! Now I'm leaning towards that one, but Squeeker said above that it had gotten too easy for Libby. Based on other threads, though, I get the impression Libby's pretty smart...hmmm. 

Any other input before I buy one? I'll post Kit's time after it comes in the mail and we try it out.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

The Tricky Treats ball is still our favourite. 

However, we just got a new one - the Dog Pyramid. It's a Nina Ottosson toy, but not one of those that has blocks that slide and pegs that come out and stuff. This is a plastic cone (but with rounded edges) and the bottom is weighted (think weeble-wobble). There is a hole on the side near the top. The dog has to tip the toy at the right angle to get the treats to dispense.

http://www.gear4dogs.com/nina-ottosson-dog-pyramid-interactive-toy

I wish it weren't hard plastic, but it's a great toy in that it takes a lot longer than the tricky treats. Libby has only used it twice now, but it takes significantly longer than the Tricky Treats.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Squeeker said:


> the Dog Pyramid


Wow, that one's pricey! I think I've seen something similar at Petco, but not too sure.

When you say that Libby has gotten good with the Tricky Treats one, how long are we talking and for what amount of kibble? With Kit I'm shooting for ten minutes or longer for a cup of kibble (her full meal), but would settle for 5 minutes. Right now we're under a minute with a brake-fast bowl and that scares me - especially the giant burp that comes afterwards!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

10 minutes with the ball.

I got the pyramid for $25 CDN at a show.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, thanks! I bought a Tricky Treats ball, so hopefully the career in food scarfing will come to a screeching halt in 3-5 more business days. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

The tricky treats ball has arrived, and as I suspected, it's a hit! Kit thought it was a fun toy BEFORE I put treats in it. If this is possible, I think it has increased her excitement over meal time even more. She literally quivers with anticipation at the words "breakfast" and "dinner". 

I got out the stop-watch the first time we used the ball. Most of the kibble was gone within 10 mins, but the last few pieces were still there after 25 mins. She wasn't about to give up, but I helped her with the last couple cause she was getting really frustrated and chewing around the hole. Actually, this caused some minor damage, which I am none too pleased about. Hopefully she'll learn that chewing on the hole doesn't work before she does much more damage to it.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yesterday at Meijer I got Faith an Atomic Treat Ball. It was $6 and holds quite a bit of kibble (a few cups worth). Its is rubbery plastic like with 1 hole in it. She shakes it and kibble falls out. A little pile, not a few pcs at a time.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I just sprung for another treat-dispensing toy because Kit's tricky treats ball is getting boring. I bought Busy Buddy's waggle: http://www.busybuddytoys.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/toys/busybuddy

So far, I'm loving it. I put in 10 kibbles about an hour ago and she's still tossing it around and chewing on it. No damage to the toy whatsoever. I'm sure she'll get faster, but this will still be a great substitute for edible chew toys like compressed raw hide, pig ears, etc. I don't think I'll be feeding whole meals out of it because it only holds ~1/2 cup and it would take FOREVER to get all that food out.

A word of warning: this toy is probably one of the most challenging treat-dispensing toys on the market. Don't buy it if your dog is not highly food motivated!


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I just sprung for another treat-dispensing toy because Kit's tricky treats ball is getting boring. I bought Busy Buddy's waggle: http://www.busybuddytoys.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/toys/busybuddy
> 
> So far, I'm loving it. I put in 10 kibbles about an hour ago and she's still tossing it around and chewing on it. No damage to the toy whatsoever. I'm sure she'll get faster, but this will still be a great substitute for edible chew toys like compressed raw hide, pig ears, etc. I don't think I'll be feeding whole meals out of it because it only holds ~1/2 cup and it would take FOREVER to get all that food out.
> 
> A word of warning: this toy is probably one of the most challenging treat-dispensing toys on the market. Don't buy it if your dog is not highly food motivated!


I bought the tug a jug shown on that site.

My dog will play with that thing for about an hour before getting out about 1/2 a cup of kibble. But man does he cause a ruckus with that thing!


----------



## strayhare (Nov 8, 2009)

I bought the tug a jug and I am not really happy. My 11month GSD does not play with it even put "smelly" treats and still only a min of play for the high price I paid. She is really bored with the colder weather and has went through all of her toys. Need something to keep her busy. She has a squirrel but it has went mia since it snowed so I think it went outside.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Alex927 said:


> I bought the tug a jug shown on that site.
> 
> My dog will play with that thing for about an hour before getting out about 1/2 a cup of kibble. *But man does he cause a ruckus with that thing!*


I hear ya, lol! For some reason Basil's favorite place to play with the Tug-a-Jug is near the wall connecting to our neighbor's apartment... we've had to put pillows against the wall to keep from bothering them  

Also, I'd just like to say I love the Tug-a-Jug! At first, I think it may have been too challenging for him, so I needed to get him started by showing him how to play with it (I would put it on the couch and bat it around with my hands until it fell off the couch, and he'd dive in and eat the treats, lol! Later he realized that dropping it from places like the couch and batting it around worked) Now I feed him his whole meals in it, and he gets SO focused. His tail, which is usually curled over his back, goes straight down, and his nose never gets more than an inch away from it! And he sits there whacking at it with his paw until he gets every last kibble! I haven't measured how long he spends playing with it on average, but he certainly seems thoroughly entertained


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I think tug-a-jug is one of Busy Buddy's more popular toys. I haven't tried it, but after the success of the waggle, I'll probably continue to buy their toys.

Update on the waggle: This toy is a doG send! I've nicknamed it "The kong for genius dogs" because it's a great substitute for kongs, which Kit can empty in 30 second flat (boring!) Kit gets incredibly excited when she sees me stuffing the waggle for her, even if I'm only adding a few kibbles. It continues to be a challenging task for her to completely empty it, and when she's done, she's always ready for a nap. Her current preferred method of attack is to lay on her back and hold the toy above her head with her paws (she uses her dew claws like thumbs - no joke!). Then, if she bites the toy in the right direction, the little plastic prongs that block the food hole will move to the sides, releasing one kibble. Rinse and repeat. I've been stuffing this toy for her ~3 times a day because it keeps her entertained with very little caloric intake. Despite her chewing, there is no damage to the toy, and it doesn't pick up dirt like the tricky treats ball. Best dog toy I've ever bought!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

We have a tug a jug, buster and a bob a lot. In the past we have had a squirrel dude and a twist n treat. 

The bob a lot is great, I can make it so it takes them a good 30 minutes to get the food out. The only things I don't like about it are that it doesn't come apart to wash it and the top is very thin. After I think 6 months of use they have punctured it (they pick it up and carry it). However, I e-mailed starmark and they are sending me a new top for free. This is Lloyd's absolute favorite because he likes to push things around with is nose. Nash tends to pick it up a lot and carry it.

The tug a jug is a huge hit with Nash, he loves it. He has figured out he can tip it on end to get food out. Lloyd likes to grab the rope and shake it. Lloyd isn't really into this toy as much as the bob a lot, but does like it. It takes them both around 30 minutes to empty it.

The buster cube is great fun for Nash. He likes to shoot it behind him using his front feet. We don't use this one a whole lot though because its very loud. We only use it when no one else is home. Lloyd likes it too, he uses his nose more. Its pretty new so it still takes them 15 minutes or so to empty it.

The squirrel dude was nice, but I couldn't fit their entire meal in it, which was annoying. It also only took 5 minutes or so to empty; longer if I put a few bigger pieces of buscuit in, but then I couldn't fit as much food. Lloyd did like tossing it around a lot though. We gave this toy to a dog who really needed a little fun in its life though before we got Nash, so he didn't get to try it.

The twist n treat was also a hit with Lloyd, again though it didn't fit much food. Julie's parent's dog chewed it apart before we got Nash. Lloyd never chewed it so it wasn't an issue with him. Rhea snuck upstairs one day and found it and chewed it up. I don't think I will buy another one simply because I prefer toys that I can fit their entire meals in.

Something I have been doing with Nash to make it even more fun is hiding them around the house at meal time. I put him in his crate, show him the toy and then go hide it. Then I let him out and tell him to go find his dinner, then he searches for it, finds it and then has to work to get the food out. He_ loves_ this game!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

This is becoming a great thread. Even after asking, I never did purchase a new kibble dispensing toy because I couldn't find one that got really rave reviews. The Tug a Jog seems like a popular choice, but I'm definitely interested in the Waggle. Here's my issue: Alvin likes to use his paws and head to push a toy around, but he really doesn't chew anything but bones and bully sticks, so he won't gnaw at a treat dispensing toy like a Kong the way he'd have to in order to get the food out of it. Will the Waggle work for him or is it more of a chewing sort of toy? Could I make it easier by shortening a couple of those plastic prongs with a pair of scissors? (ie, Could I make the hole bigger so it's a little easier for the kibble to fall out?)


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> This is becoming a great thread. Even after asking, I never did purchase a new kibble dispensing toy because I couldn't find one that got really rave reviews. The Tug a Jog seems like a popular choice, but I'm definitely interested in the Waggle. Here's my issue: Alvin likes to use his paws and head to push a toy around, but he really doesn't chew anything but bones and bully sticks, so he won't gnaw at a treat dispensing toy like a Kong the way he'd have to in order to get the food out of it. Will the Waggle work for him or is it more of a chewing sort of toy? Could I make it easier by shortening a couple of those plastic prongs with a pair of scissors? (ie, Could I make the hole bigger so it's a little easier for the kibble to fall out?)


I suspect every dog would probably have their own way of dealing with these toys. The waggle can be chewed, tossed in the air, or Kit's crazy method of using gravity to let treats fall into her mouth (I REALLY need to get a picture of this!) Pushing it around probably wouldn't do anything. I read a few reviews of the waggle before I bought it and one person said they had trimmed the prongs back a bit to make it easier (they're made of rubber, a lot like kong material). However, my gut feeling is that dogs that don't like kongs probably wouldn't like the waggle. 
Stopped at Petco on my way home today and bought some BilJac soft treats for small breeds. I stuffed the waggle with those (only 6 kibble-sized treats) and Kit was set for an hour. They're much smellier than her kibble, so it made the whole thing even more enticing. I can't wait to try out this toy in a really distracting setting, like when company comes over!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Sounds like the Tug-a-Jug would be a better bet, then, as it seems more pulling/pushing/dragging oriented, rather than chewing/mouthing/tossing oriented. Of course, maybe if I only gave him access to dinner in the Waggle, he'd learn how to use it ASAP.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

It sounds like Alvin would LOVE the bob a lot. Its a bit pricey though, but Lloyd is like Alvin, he likes to push things with his nose and paws and Lloyd just goes nuts over the bob a lot. Lloyd doesn't like the tug a jog a ton, he uses it, but he is much more excited over the bob a lot.

Here is a bad video of him playing with it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pByoTGplLl8


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

the busy buddy kibble nibble is another pushing/tipping toy


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

FilleBelle said:


> In doing some research, I have found that the Omega Tricky Treat Ball comes at least a little more highly recommended than the Everlasting Fun Ball. Overall, reviewers say it lasts about 20 minutes, even for driven dogs.
> 
> I still haven't actually made a purchase, though, so I don't know.



I really like the Omega Tricky Treat Ball. It is great for two of my dogs. However, if you have a heavy chewer, this may not be the toy for you. Moe, my Basset mix who chews everything, was tired of rolling the ball around to get his food out, so he just chewed through the side of it and emptied it that way.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

melgrj7 said:


> It sounds like Alvin would LOVE the bob a lot. Its a bit pricey though, but Lloyd is like Alvin, he likes to push things with his nose and paws and Lloyd just goes nuts over the bob a lot. Lloyd doesn't like the tug a jog a ton, he uses it, but he is much more excited over the bob a lot.
> 
> Here is a bad video of him playing with it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pByoTGplLl8


Sweeeet! Thanks for the tip! I totally bought a Tug-a-Jug yesterday and so far Alvin hasn't touched it. He just walks right by, even if I sit down and play with it, too!



Miranda16 said:


> the busy buddy kibble nibble is another pushing/tipping toy


Try saying THAT ten times fast!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Houston, we have a problem! I just discovered that Kit has managed to chew holes in the grooves/ridges of the waggle. I was wondering how she was getting treats out so fast - now I know! It's still usable for now (no pieces coming off), but not as much fun, since it's way easier. Looks like the squirrel dude and the chuckle both use the same TreatMeter design, and neither has grooves, so I'll probably try one of those next. They also have a football made for extreme chewers. Hmm...


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

My dachshund/poodle mix would rather work his food out of his food dispensing toy than eat it out of his dish. I would like to reccommend this toy but I do not know the name or have a picture. I got it at pet edge but I can't find it on their site. It is bright green with bones on it. In the middle, it is narrower and has a see through window so the dog can SEE the treats/food. It is roundish and when it moves, it has a giggle sound. The hole is adjustable so it can be a large hole, or a small hole. Depending on how large the hole is will determine how long it takes Sargeant to empty it. He just noses it and kicks it around.

It was only like 8 or 9 bucks. I actually have two. They work for my dog but he does not chew on it.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfsnaps said:


> It is roundish and when it moves, it has a giggle sound.


I think this would cause me to harm either myself or the dog, lol.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I finally took the pic I've been meaning to take for a while:

In an effort to empty Squirrel Dude of every molecule of food, Kit befriends gravity. NOM NOM.









(If you're thinking her nails look really long, it's because she's extending them to help her hold the toy. They're really not that bad.)


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

ahhh, dogforums, where we feel the need to defend the length of our dog's nails. (I admit, I was looking at them.  ) 

Actually, all I wanted to say was: thanks for this thread.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

FILLEBELLE, Sarge has to really kick it to get it to giggle, but yeah, it is not completely silent. Works for sarge though.

Gottaluvmutts, I understand why you feel the need to predefend your picture, but looking at her nails you can see they are kept short. I think its funny when dogs do that...Grasp things.


----------

